# What size of Torx key should I get to work on my own folders?



## stockae92 (Oct 31, 2009)

So what sizes of Torx key should I get if I want to work on my own folders?


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 31, 2009)

T-6 will work for most of the Benchmade knives but you'll want to probably go ahead and have a set that includes T-6, T-7 and T-8.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 31, 2009)

stockae92 said:


> So what sizes of Torx key should I get if I want to work on my own folders?


You should probably buy a set of good Torx screwdrivers. The non-size-changing ones from Sears are basic but a pleasure to use.


----------



## combinatorix (Oct 31, 2009)

A set of torx screwdrivers with a range of sizes is not an unreasonable investment


----------



## tundratrader (Oct 31, 2009)

Napa sells a fairly decent little kit that has allen, torx from t-5 to t-40 and many different standard and phillips bits. There are quite a few decent little gunsmith kits as well. I would get a kit if it was me. You will eventually need many different ones and it will help around the house as well. 
Zach


----------



## stockae92 (Nov 3, 2009)

i went to sears and saw a set of torx for $9.9

the size is up to T9 i think. that's good enough, right?


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 3, 2009)

Yep, most knives I have use T6 for body screw and T8 for pivot.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is a quality WIHA set that I found on Amazon. My Lone Wolfe Prankster folder needs 4 & 6. LW 45 needs 7 & 10. SOG needs 8. Kershaw needs 6 & 8. This set gets them all.


----------



## commodorewheeler (Nov 15, 2009)

T5 and T6 seem to be the most popular sizes for knife handle and pocket clip screws, and T8 and T10 seem to be the most popular sizes for pivot screws. If you are only buying the absolute minimum of drivers that you can get away with, those are the 4 that I would buy.

Torx driver sets aren't terribly expensive, though, I would just buy a full set for less than $20 if I were you.


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 15, 2009)

spyderco is t6 body, and t9 pivot.


----------



## RNST (Dec 12, 2009)

I got a complete set of WIHA. Very nice tools and you get what you pay for as the saying goes.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 12, 2009)

i like that WIHA set, i have a full set of Snap-On t4 through t25


----------



## AKWolf (Dec 14, 2009)

Lowe's has a budget set here that will work just fine..


----------



## wingnut86 (Jan 25, 2010)

I use this kit for my knives, works very good. Nice price too...


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 26, 2010)

I have this kit. For the price, you can't beat it, because it will turn almost every screw ever made.

http://www.garrettwade.com/102-piece-hex-driver-bit-set/p/16S01.01/


----------



## Tom Anderson (Jan 26, 2010)

Torx® sizes 5 through 9 should give you a range that will fit most folders on the market.

If you do a lot of work, invest in a good set of tools. The cheaper ones can twist and wear out.

I'm really hard on Torx® drivers, so I ended up making a few of my own sets that use interchangeable Apex® bits.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 26, 2010)

T10 is also a good size to pick up, lots of folders have that for a pivot and larger folders like Striders use it as the handle screws.


----------



## Gatsby (Jan 26, 2010)

wingnut86 said:


> I use this kit for my knives, works very good. Nice price too...


 
I picked up this little set as well - the quality of the bits are nice and I was able to clean up and mount the clip on my titanium Spydie Salsa that I just won on the bay - it was grimy but works much much better now... For routine maintenance it ought to be more than sufficient.

And that titanium bit driver is a gorgeous piece of work!!!


----------

